# Aristocraft track leveler device



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all, I was wondering if any of you have had luck using this thing laying your track? I'm a carpenter and have plenty of levels of various sizes so I'm wondering if its worth spending the $15 on another level... 

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and experience. 
Jonathan


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Did you mean to add a picture or link? Ive been using the Aristo track level and a torpedo level - Greg R.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

ok, I feel stupid, It says in the title......Oops.......


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If it's the track guage with a level on it, then yes get one. A track guage will come in handy. 

Another level???? Yes I got an electronic level that reads out the grade in % (Sears 10"), made adjusting the grade a snap! 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have the Aristo Track tool. It is a Track Gauge , a Wheel gauge ( Back to back) , Level two direction, and a few other items I forgot 

I got it on E bay.

I have been using it and it seems to be fine.

I have a cheap torpedo level from HD... That I cut down to the width of the tracks. I use that for side to side in tight places.

I also have two of the Sears Craftmans 1 ft long calculating level that displays Percent of grade.

The Aristo tool is a quick and cheap way to check your work.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I think the level in question is the Aristo Track and Wheel Gauge, ART-11906.











-Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can find them for $10 all over the place. Get one, but much better for wheel and track and switch specs than leveling. 

Greg


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, I think I may get one.


----------

